# Solved: Black Screen/Video Card Problem



## wandering_alice (Aug 11, 2011)

*Moved to **Tech Support Guy Forums > **Operating Systems > **Windows 7 >
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1012184-black-screen-video-card-problem.html*



> Accidentally posted this in the wrong area. Don't know how to delete it so if a Mod or Admin wants to, go ahead.
> 
> ~ Wandering Alice


----------

